# How to cure swollen foot.



## FascinaRabbits (Mar 6, 2011)

So I went to check on my buns today and someone broke into my shed, and tied up my NZ buck Reebok's feet together like hogtied and he was stuck there with his feet drenched in urine. I am so infuriated right now you can't even believe. I put a lock on my shed door with a key lock. But there's no way he could have done this himself. It was knotted, like tied. I got the rope off and he's hopping around but his back (left I think) foot is swollen SO HUGE! I can't even believe there was someone out there who broke into ym shed and did this to ym poor animal. I borught Reebok inside but he's back outside in the shed in his cage right now. How do I treat a swollen foot. Please don't lecture about anything, I feel bad enough as it is, and I am SOOO mad!


----------



## Sweetie (Mar 6, 2011)

I would put some ice on it for a few minutes at a time and see if the swelling goes down. He is probably in pain, do you have pain meds? If not I would get some metacam or buprenex, and give him some that is correct for his size and weight. I am not sure if heat will help or not.


----------



## FascinaRabbits (Mar 6, 2011)

My mom suggested witchazel but I didn't use it because I didn't know if I could use that on his feet. Any idea?


----------



## Sweetie (Mar 6, 2011)

No idea about witchazel. Maybe someone will come along that knows about it.


----------



## FascinaRabbits (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks, and by pain meds waht do you mean? I can't go to the vets right now because it's 1 am.


----------



## Sweetie (Mar 6, 2011)

Metacam, Buprenex are pain meds that I have posted in my first post on this thread. Natural ways to kill pain would be to put an ice pack on his foot for a few minutes, as long as he can tolerate the cold. When you can get to the vet then I would take him in and have it checked and probably get some pain meds.


----------



## FascinaRabbits (Mar 6, 2011)

Okay thanks, I swear when I find the person who did this I'll ring their neck


----------



## Sweetie (Mar 6, 2011)

I understand completely. If anything like this happened with my two rabbits I would be hun ting the person down for sure. I hope things get better for Reebok.

Get well soon Reebok!


----------



## Flash Gordon (Mar 6, 2011)

how long was the circulation cut off from his foot?..how long ago did u check on them?.. rub his foot and leg for now ,,try and get circulation moving in it again...


----------



## FascinaRabbits (Mar 6, 2011)

That's his feet yesterday. He's normally snow whire and there was poop stuck to his back legs too. I am so disgusted in teh human race right now.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 6, 2011)

Can he hop on it? I'm sure that he needs pain meds and the vet will probably want an x-ray to make sure nothing is broken.

What a horrible thing to find. Good luck.


----------



## Sweetie (Mar 6, 2011)

*FascinaRabbits wrote: *


> That's his feet yesterday. He's normally snow whire and there was poop stuck to his back legs too. I am so disgusted in teh human race right now.



That is just terrible. I hope whoever did this pays for what they did to Reebok.

I hope that the vet can do something for Reebok. Reebok: please get better quickly and try to use your legs/feet as much as possible.


----------



## Yield (Mar 6, 2011)

[align=center]I hope whoever did this pays. That's HORRIBLE. I don't know how someone could do that to an innocent rabbit. Or to any animal! The human race disgusts me so much. Animals are one of the only things that give me hope in this world anymore. Sending good thoughts to Reebok, I hope it just feels sore and nothing's wrong. ray:


----------



## butsy (Mar 6, 2011)

that is disgusting. people can be soooo friggin stupid. hope he's ok


----------



## FascinaRabbits (Mar 7, 2011)

He's hopping on it, and the sweeling went down, I'm going to bring him to the vet tmo and see how that goes.


----------



## Sweetie (Mar 7, 2011)

If he is hopping on it, it doesn't seem like it is broken. Hope everything goes well at the vet.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Mar 7, 2011)

u really need to try and find out who did this..cuz they will do it again to another innocent animal.did they steal anything or harm any more animals??..i dont think his leg is broke i think they tied his legs together too tight and it cut off the circulation to one of em..if i ever find a person who does anything like this to an animal ..i would go to jail for what i would do to them...


----------



## FascinaRabbits (Mar 7, 2011)

Okay people, I borught him to the vet and the vet siad nothing is broken but to ice his ankle and rub it to make sure the circulation starts flowing again. He said if the swelling doesnt go down to bring him in again. I installed 3 locks on the door of my shed to make sure no one can get in there, all 2 are key locks. If I find the sick b**tard who did this they're in for a whole new world of trouble.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 7, 2011)

Glad to hear that nothing is broken. That poor foot looked awful. I wonder if something like a baby monitor in your shed would be worthwhile. You'd be able to hear if anyone broke in.


----------



## jujub793 (Mar 7, 2011)

i would also ask around your neighborhood to see if anyone else had problems, because as someone else said, they probably have done it before and will do it again. and maybe somebody saw something. you would be surprised at what your neighbors see sometimes.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Mar 8, 2011)

Can you move your rabbits inside for the time being?


----------



## FascinaRabbits (Mar 8, 2011)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> Can you move your rabbits inside for the time being?


I can't, the cages I built for them are built directly onto the wall, and I have anywhere I put 11 bunnies inside as of now. I locked up the shed nice, and I could hear if someone whre to try and break in again.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Mar 8, 2011)

Sounds like a plan.
You should report this to your local SPCA/humane authority as well as the police detachment - break and enter, plus animal cruelty. They need to be aware of what is going on.


----------



## Sweetie (Mar 8, 2011)

Thank goodness nothing is broken. I would also put lights that come on when someone enters your yard that way it can wake you up and you can rush to your rabbits. A dog may work also, they will bark at any noise that they hear that isn't suppose to be there.


----------



## FascinaRabbits (Mar 8, 2011)

*Sweetie wrote: *


> That goodness nothing is broken. I would also put lights that come on when someone enters your yard that way it can wake you up and you can rush to your rabbits. A dog may work also, they will bark at any noise that they hear that isn't suppose to be there.


I have sensor lights but they've been turned off all week, the one week I forget to turn them on. I made sure to turn them on the day after. I do have a dog but she's utterly useless when it comes to being guard. She can't even stay outside by herself, let alone over night. Right now I have the sensor lights and the locks, I made sure when I left my shed that I covered up my footprints in the snow and it looked like fresh snow to watch for footsteps.


----------



## Sweetie (Mar 8, 2011)

Very good. At least you have the lights and the locks and any possible new footsteps in the snow. Hope things are okay with your rabbits tonight and forever.


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 9, 2011)

I think if this happens again you should take him to the emergency vet and call the police on the way. Whoever did this needs to pay for the vet care and probably fines for animal cruelty. Don't worry about how much it will cost to have it fixed right away next time--that should be paid for by the sicko who did it.


----------



## Xyoljah (Jul 3, 2013)

I can't believe someone would do that !!!!!!!!!! OMG I would be so mad !! I'd put cameras everywhere and if i'd catch him, i would tie him up in the shed and let him there for a couple of days with no food and water!! That's how mad i would be !!!!!


----------



## squidpop (Jul 4, 2013)

I'd call the local news paper- see if they will do a story on it- perhaps someone would turn him in. Person who did it is probably a psychopath and shouldn't be running around loose.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 6, 2013)

Please note this thread is several years old, although it is indeed sad.


----------



## rabbitlover08 (Jun 22, 2015)

Don't worry, I'd **** this person up really bad. Words can't explain what some people deserve, and I'd do it proudly


----------



## BlazeBunnies (Jun 22, 2015)

That is sad, why are people commenting on a really old post?


----------



## rabbitlover08 (Jun 22, 2015)

I don't think it's sad? I wasn't aware of the post being old.. even if it old? Just speaking the truth. Sorry!


----------



## BlazeBunnies (Jun 22, 2015)

How is it not sad someone broke into his to shed and tried to kill a rabbit. 

I want having a go at you I was just saying it was old


----------



## rabbitlover08 (Jun 23, 2015)

Yes that is sad.. The reason why I posted my first comment.. I figured that you meant it is sad how I posted on this thread being as old as it is. I searched Google because I was concerned about one of my rabbits feet and came across this. Sorry for posting and bringing back such a bad memory : (


----------



## BlazeBunnies (Jun 23, 2015)

It's fine I was just curious


----------

